# Undervolt Acer Nitro 5 515-54



## GutsCL (Sep 28, 2021)

Hello, first of all I want to thank the creator of this program for the great job done.

Continuing with the above and excusing my grammar (I am Latino), I want to share the settings that were used for 1 year with which I did not have any problems.
However, I think I could get better performance on my CPU by changing old settings to more current ones.

Notes:

* I am aware of the 45W limit of this notebook.

* I also know the PROCHOT problem, which on this laptop is 92 ° and has the lock so it cannot be modified.


Specifications of my laptop:

* Intel i5-9300h
* GTX 1650
* 2 x SSD 500 GB
* 2 x RAM SODIM 2400hz 8GB


----------



## unclewebb (Sep 28, 2021)

Download ThrottleStop 9.4








						ThrottleStop (9.5) Download
					

ThrottleStop is a small application designed to monitor for and correct the three main types of CPU throttling that are being used on many lapto




					www.techpowerup.com
				




In TS 9.4, open the TPL window and check the MMIO Lock option.
Set Power Limit 4 to 0. This tells the CPU to ignore this power limit.

In the FIVR window, set IccMax for both the core and the cache to the maximum, 255.75.

With the locked 45W power limit and the low 92°C thermal throttling temperature that Acer uses, there is not much you can do to improve performance. If your computer has been running good for the last year, you do not need to adjust anything.

Here is a link to the ThrottleStop forum. 









						ThrottleStop
					

Optimize and tweak your Intel processor




					www.techpowerup.com
				




There is lots of information in that forum.


----------



## GutsCL (Sep 28, 2021)

Thank you very much for your quick response. I'm a novice even in this, so I would like you to tell me if all the changes I made according to your answer are in order. below the changes made:















notes:

* I couldn't understand this, sorry for being a newbie yet:

*"Set Power Limit 4 to 0. This tells the CPU to ignore this power limit"*

* Could you indicate to me through an image in which sector I should make the change.


Thank you very much for your great help.


----------



## unclewebb (Sep 28, 2021)

GutsCL said:


> Set Power Limit 4 to 0


You are not the first person to be confused by this suggestion.

In the TPL window, find the Power Limit 4 setting.





In the box on the right hand side, change 128 to 0.
Press the Apply button and you should see the box on the left change from 128 to 0.

After you press Apply, both boxes should contain 0. 
Power Limit 4 is the name for this power limit. That seems to confuse people but I cannot understand why. Some people over think these things!

The rest of your settings look good.


----------



## GutsCL (Sep 29, 2021)

@unclewebb One last question, according to my sent configurations.

Which is better, to use Speedshift-EPP or SpeedStep technology?

What values are recommended to use SpeedShift-EPP technology on my CPU?


----------



## unclewebb (Sep 29, 2021)

Most modern computers enable Speed Shift Technology automatically. When the BIOS does this, it cannot be disabled after you boot up into Windows.

Speed Shift works great. There is no reason to disable it. If Speed Shift is enabled, SpeedStep on or off makes no difference so there is no reason to be concerned about this. 

The Windows power slider in the system tray automatically adjusts the Speed Shift EPP value to control your CPU. Move the Windows power slider all the way to the right for Best Performance. The monitoring table in the top right corner of the FIVR window will show you what Speed Shift EPP value your CPU is using. Move the power slider from one side to the other and you should see the EPP value in this monitoring table change.


----------

